# fights grooming



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Sofie is 6months old and just fights grooming. Knaws on my hand... I groom her every day and she seem to be getting worse about it rather than better. Her coat is short. At this point, I don't even want to think about a long coat or a blowing coat. Oh, and I give treats and lots of praise, but lately there had been not much to praise while grooming. She is doing so well otherwise, but grooming is essential for a Havanese coat. How long before grooming is accepted by even the most reluctant Hav?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You just have to work at it a little each day. There was a point in Dexter's grooming, that I had to say "No bite." When he settled, I said "Good Boy." And because he still hates grooming, he is in a short groom from now on unless he changes his mind about grooming.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep just like Linda said, just keep at it. Timmy will be two in October and he seems just lately to be cooperative in the combing department. Now keep in mind he's in a puppy cut. He probably doesn't need to be combed every day, but I do it at least for a few minutes usually at the end of the day when he's getting tired. As a puppy yes, he did REALLY fight me on it, but now will actually either stand or lay down and let me do a whole comb out. He especially didn't like his front legs being worked on so I concentrated on that and now I have to say, he's really good. I don't think I will ever be disciplined enough for a full coat but he's come a long way. Hang in there, and make sure you are offering a high enough value treat.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

if you havent already tried this - try finding a different spot in the house to groom her. I use to try and try (and try) to groom gabby on top of the washer...then on top of the counter... nada, she never liked it I thought she never liked grooming, but I then once tried grooming her on the floor in the living room and to my surprise she tolerated it... as time went go I would dare to say she likes it. Shes now 2 and will stay with me while I comb her out (on the living room floor) and actually stretch out on her belly as im combing her  do little bit at a time.. good luck!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

If, after every time you go through a comb out session, you reward them with a special treat (in our case it's a tiny piece of swiss cheese.....his favorite), they will eventually associate the grooming with the treat and will tolerate it better. AND....if you always comb out the same way (starting with tail, back, etc and going to face.......or vice versa) they even anticipate the end and the tail will wag close to the end of the grooming session.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy hates being groomed (by me) too. He's an angel for the groomer but is a bear for me. I have a portable grooming table and have recently set it up in front of some windows in my dining room. He can see the road and what is going on outside (which he loves). He still fights it, but is getting better and will actually lay down sometimes. I have had to stop talking to him altogether and stop the treats until we're done or he'll be even brattier. I just hum now lol. 
I am signing up with a local groomer for one on one grooming instruction. Not cheap, but hopefully will give me some insight on what I am doing wrong/right.
Q will be 15 mos old this month.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Quincy hates being groomed (by me) too. He's an angel for the groomer but is a bear for me. I have a portable grooming table and have recently set it up in front of some windows in my dining room. He can see the road and what is going on outside (which he loves). He still fights it, but is getting better and will actually lay down sometimes. I have had to stop talking to him altogether and stop the treats until we're done or he'll be even brattier. I just hum now lol.
> I am signing up with a local groomer for one on one grooming instruction. Not cheap, but hopefully will give me some insight on what I am doing wrong/right.
> Q will be 15 mos old this month.


One thing about animals being better for the groomer, (this is VERY common with cats) is that often the animal becomes a bit overwhelmed, and shuts down. This can be useful, because they stay still. (Though it's better if they stay still cooperatively, of course!!! ) so SOMETIMES this is part of the reason they are better for the groomer than for their owner.

Of course, a good groomer is also no-nonsense (but gentle, of course) and can get the job done as quickly as possible, so the dog doesn't have to be patient for as long. This is true with Kodi and his nails. A good groomer that he is familiar with can do his nails without a fuss. (Now... It DID take a lot of patient training) If I do it myself, I still need to have someone else feed him treats to distract him while I do his back nails. It just takes me longer to find my way through all the hair, and make sure I've got the clipper in the right place that I'm not going to quick him. I think that's why breeders are better at this too... The more dogs you do, the quicker you get at the process, and the easier it is on the dog. For us one dog owners, it takes a long time to build up the skills to be quick and gentle at the same time.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> One thing about animals being better for the groomer, (this is VERY common with cats) is that often the animal becomes a bit overwhelmed, and shuts down. This can be useful, because they stay still. (Though it's better if they stay still cooperatively, of course!!! ) so SOMETIMES this is part of the reason they are better for the groomer than for their owner.
> 
> Of course, a good groomer is also no-nonsense (but gentle, of course) and can get the job done as quickly as possible, so the dog doesn't have to be patient for as long. This is true with Kodi and his nails. A good groomer that he is familiar with can do his nails without a fuss. (Now... It DID take a lot of patient training) If I do it myself, I still need to have someone else feed him treats to distract him while I do his back nails. It just takes me longer to find my way through all the hair, and make sure I've got the clipper in the right place that I'm not going to quick him. I think that's why breeders are better at this too... The more dogs you do, the quicker you get at the process, and the easier it is on the dog. For us one dog owners, it takes a long time to build up the skills to be quick and gentle at the same time.


Yes, I totally agree that they probably shut down a bit. I find that if I am nervous about doing something, he will pick up on it and be bratty. I don't even try trimming his nails, but I want to learn. I'm sure my hands are going to shake like crazy the first couple of times, especially with those darned black nails!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Yes, I totally agree that they probably shut down a bit. I find that if I am nervous about doing something, he will pick up on it and be bratty. I don't even try trimming his nails, but I want to learn. I'm sure my hands are going to shake like crazy the first couple of times, especially with those darned black nails!


Exactly my problem. And the more hesitant I am, the more he struggles. I also have let him win this one when I've tried doing it without help, so he knows he CAN talk me out of it!:laugh:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Lots of patience & persistance with Sophie. Keep doing it every day. A little at a time. Kallie's 14 months now, and will lay on her side for me to line comb her. At 6 months, I was almost resigned to the fact that she'd have to be cut short. But I did find out that if I missed a couple of days grooming, it was a setback. Even now, she's finished blowing coat, and she grumps about grooming if I skip days.

Believe me, at your stage I didn't think I'd ever get to where I am now. I also bought a grooming arm & loop when she was around 6 months. That did help a lot. I don't use it much now unless she's not in the grooming mood when we start. Then she settles down. Kallie's never been cut, only feet/sanitary trims. And her coat is extremely thick. I have a groomer grind her nails. No sharp edges!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Well now, I am empathetic to all of you who have some grooming issues. Thank you for sharing. I don't feel like a complete failure. I am being totally honest when I say this is the first breed that has challenged me so. Many times she has made me feel as if I have failed, BUT she has matured in her training and behavior that I can see much improvement!  We still have a few more hurdles to start and finish and some are still a work in progress. It has been through all of you that I have not completely given up. Lord knows, I have had many days when I felt like it. Thank you all and I appreciate any and all suggestions. AND Sofie is no problem for the groomer either. I would love to do it all myself, but that won't be happening anytime soon. I am not given up on the idea of it, though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> I also bought a grooming arm & loop when she was around 6 months. That did help a lot.


I agree, a deicated grooming spot with a grooming slip to give you an "extra hand" can definitely give you the edge you need.

Kodi will certainly "let" me groom him now without being in a grooming slip, but he lies down, and it's harder to get into the tight places or do his belly. I still prefer to do it with him in a grooming slip. It's just faster.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I took a lesson from a Havanese breeder. She had me start with Zoey on my lap and her on her back. She would try to wiggle free. The idea was to just calmly comb but not let her wigle off to her side . I would just be persistent and not allow her to wiggle. It took about five minutes where she would try but would give up and try again. She then relaxed enough to just let me do what I want to . She was about 6 mo old when I started using this technique. I still do it every time I groom because I find it easier to get her bellie and legs combed on her back. We then go to the grooming table to finish.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

A REALLY good book if you have a dog who is resistant to aspects of being groomed (there are lots, and I've looked at lots, and come back to this one over and over again) is "Click for Grooming" by Karen McCarthy; amazon.com has it
(Click for Grooming: Handling and treatment (Learning about Dogs): Kay Laurence: 9781890948313: Amazon.com: Books)

It's helped me a lot. I've got a long way to go with Cuba but at least I know now how to find the way, and it's getting easier by the day.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

At the moment I groom Charlie every evening while he's on my lap. I don't think he loves it but he does tolerate it and let's me turn him over onto his back to do his tummy and paws and then on each side. I try to do every bit of him and so far it's working well. The only bit he doesn't really like is is face and under his chin - he tries to bite the com. But he's even getting tolerant of this.

When I bath him he stands on the cupboard next to the tub. He's pretty good but insists on sitting or laying down rather than standing. That's when I wish I had an extra pair of hands to keep him in a stand.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I've got one of those tethers that are attached to a suction cup; I means the dog doesn't wriggle so much, and is almost as good as an extra pair of hands - I think it actually gives the dog more of a sense of security - my two seem much happier to stand still if they are tethered. I thought it was a horrible idea at first, but I'm glad I gave it a go.


----------

